# bond0: duplicate address detected!

## cobralgato

hi

seems i'm bonding one ethernet card with itself  :Smile:  i want to bond two ports of the same router to get extra bandwidth.

the mac addresses of eth0 and eth1 are the same , and bond comes up but it is very slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww (like 20 times slower than dial-up)

i followed this guide http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_Bonded_ethernet_adapters and used bonding as module

had to reverse back to eth0 only to be able to post this because forums.gentoo.org wasnt loading even after 5 minutes..

i need help   :Shocked: 

dmesg

r8169: eth1: link up

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): bond0: link is not ready

bonding: bond0: enslaving eth0 as an active interface with an up link.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): bond0: link becomes ready

r8169: eth1: link up

bonding: bond0: enslaving eth1 as an active interface with an up link.

bond0: duplicate address detected!

bond0: duplicate address detected!

bond0: duplicate address detected!

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

ls -l /etc/init.d/

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    18 Mar 10 15:58 net.bond0 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Nov 10 20:28 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30003 Nov 10 20:28 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3046 Nov 10 20:28 netmount

ifconfig

bond0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:31:8B:37:85

          inet addr:192.168.0.4  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::217:31ff:fe8b:3785/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MASTER MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:209 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:374 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:65147 (63.6 Kb)  TX bytes:91071 (88.9 Kb)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:31:8B:37:85

          inet6 addr: fe80::217:31ff:fe8b:3785/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING SLAVE MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:195 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:196 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:63554 (62.0 Kb)  TX bytes:55605 (54.3 Kb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0x8000

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:31:8B:37:85

          inet6 addr: fe80::217:31ff:fe8b:3785/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING SLAVE MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:14 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:178 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1593 (1.5 Kb)  TX bytes:35466 (34.6 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe000

===========================================

eth1 should be this 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:9A:3B:17:56

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe000

============================================

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

/etc/conf.d/net

  #(Do not add entries for eth0 or eth1)

   slaves_bond0="eth0 eth1"

   config_bond0=( "dhcp netmask dhcp brd dhcp" )

   #Configure Default Gateway (optional)

   #routes_bond0=( "default gw dhcp" ) 

thanks

----------

## cobralgato

no help on this?

----------

## cobralgato

??

----------

## Lorithar

certainly the bonding can work = however for this to work *correctly* the device on the other end (switch/router/network connection device of your choice) *also* has to know about etherchannel/bonding/trunking etc

   what options were you passing to the bonding module on load? 

   cat  /etc/modules.conf|grep bonding

   for *each* instance of bonding you need to pass an 'alias' line and the options need to be explicitly set.

   there are 3 (official) types of bonding (we have more options in linux) -- all of which require that the device on the other end (switch) be correctly configured as well.

 1) load balance round robin (alternating connections will go out alternating interfaces) decent, but can be less than effective if you have mixed sessions -- 

 2) active backup (This is the most common use of bonding) where one card is active and the second is there for failover should the card/switch die .. typically you use this when connected to TWO switches - card0 to switch0 and card1 to switch1

 3) broadcast determination (who answers first) - this is the easiest to setup - and doesn't do well at aggregate results.  the system arps for the gateway and takes the first answer in the door, and the switch arps for the syste, and takes the first answer.

----------

## cobralgato

hi

i'm not passing any options to the module .. :S

in what concerns to type of bonding.. im certainly not interessed in the second and dont know which of the other two will do what i want ..which is to get more bandwidth available by using two ports of the same router..

----------

